# Dyno Test Motores



## DAFsdad (Sep 20, 2018)

Mounted on the block near the starter on my '69 is a metal plate that reads "Dyno-Test 
Motors......". Does anyone know the story of Dyno-Test? Was it an engine builder who supplied engines to 
'Pontiac?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pontiac built ALL engines at the Pontiac home plant. What you have is probably a rebuilders tag.


----------

